# Huntington Kennel Club



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

Just wanted to let everyone know if you are close to the Hunington WV. on July 7 and 8th there are 9 Maltese entered. It should be a great time with Fabulous dogs to enjoy, Stop by and say hello, I will post show time and ring numbe updates when I get them.


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

*Yes! Please post the info. I have been trying to find but had no luck. I am planning on going - that is, if my daughter doens not make that the weekend to bring "Mr. Wonderful" for the family to meet. Even so, if the times are right, I may just sneak off anyway and go. Do you know who will be showing (Malts, of course)?*

*Thanks!!!!*


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

I should have the info in the next few days I will sure post it..


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Too far for me.
Are you showing? Good luck in case.








I will be anxious to hear and see how it goes.


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh yes







I will be in there with the little boy in my Avatar as will Amber (Ma-Lo Maltese) Julie Darrow (Sandstone Maltese) Dian Lynch (MiDis Maltese) And a few others who I am not sure of their Kennel names







I'm sorry you will not be able to make it we will post the results.. We have several shows on our plate this season maybe we will get close enough you can come visit.. We snagged Lynnecpa into helping out







I must say she was a God Send!!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

How exciting! This is in my backyard. Where is the show going to be at? I can't wait for more details...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

wahhhh, I'm not going to be there. But I'll be there the next time you guys show, with my Ca-razy Caira.


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

> How exciting! This is in my backyard. Where is the show going to be at? I can't wait for more details...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hamby the Show Location:Veterans Memorial Field House, 5th Avenue & 20th Street,Huntington, WV 25703 
We would love to see any Malteses pectators there..


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

P.S. Stacy I love your and Angie's siggy pictures


----------

